# Wacker Jumping Jack Issues



## melusmc

I'm an untrained small tools mechanic, and i've run in to so issues with jumping jacks. Any tips/advice would be greatly appreciated. And yes i know training would be the correct course but my company can't afford it right now so help would be awesome. First the one i'm on right now, does anyone know the correct settings for the carb adjustment screws on a BS60-2i. Another one, the best way to keep the piston lubricated after replacing the fuel/oil lines is to run part of a tank of mixed gas thru it correct? I just replaced the piston/cylinder on the same type, anything not obvious i should replace/clean/check? Any good advice will help thanks!


----------



## Homer D Poe

use a small syringe to fill the oil lines up, and make sure the lil check valve on oil line the right way. Farted around with one all winter until I discovered I didn't get the oil all the way thru the line.


----------



## LowRider

there website has the break down on it and manuel.

http://products.wackerneuson.com/we...ay?storeId=10051&partNumber=0009339&langId=-1

idle speed is 1800 +/-100


----------



## melusmc

Homer D Poe said:


> use a small syringe to fill the oil lines up, and make sure the lil check valve on oil line the right way. Farted around with one all winter until I discovered I didn't get the oil all the way thru the line.


i appreciate that. thats actually one i did figure out but since it only injects like .8 mm per every 45 sec or something close to that, just seems like it would need some help getting started. thank you very much!:wave:


----------



## paulr44

Make sure you set the max. RPM correct, or it won't pound right. It'll hop instead if too slow, and if it's too fast it'll wear it out prematurely. Don't let anyone bully you into making it run faster than it's rated for. Usually 3400 to 3600 RPM depending on brand and engine.
*DO* change the oil in the leg, at least once a year. Usually 10W-30 is fine, and most only hold about 8oz. OIL is *CHEAP* compared to the rebuild of the rammer drive.
*DO* make sure the air filter is in good cond. and sealing correctly.
Check the bellows clamps periodically as they sometimes loosen up.
Paul


----------



## melusmc

paulr44 said:


> Make sure you set the max. RPM correct, or it won't pound right. It'll hop instead if too slow, and if it's too fast it'll wear it out prematurely. Don't let anyone bully you into making it run faster than it's rated for. Usually 3400 to 3600 RPM depending on brand and engine.
> *DO* change the oil in the leg, at least once a year. Usually 10W-30 is fine, and most only hold about 8oz. OIL is *CHEAP* compared to the rebuild of the rammer drive.
> *DO* make sure the air filter is in good cond. and sealing correctly.
> Check the bellows clamps periodically as they sometimes loosen up.
> Paul


PAUL! 
I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT! I WORK FOR A GROWING COMPANY, RIGHT NOW WE HAVE BOUT 30 JUMPING JACKS AND 15 PLATE TAMPS, THAT WILL HELP MORE THAN YOU KNOW! THANKS!!:woohoo:


----------



## luvbugdj27

Do you know why my bobcat jumping jack will start but when you give it gas it just dies


----------



## paulr44

Not without more info.


----------



## Maota

I dont know anything about mechanics. My company has one jumping jack. When i start it in the on position, it starts jumping immediately! Its erratic and dangerous! I still have to move the choke back underneath before I put it in the run position. It almost broke my thumb. Can someone tell me what the problem could be pls, so i can tell my boss. Hes too busy to work on it.


----------



## paulr44

Sounds like the carburetor isn't returning to idle. Control lever, cable, linkage, governor spring, carb. idle screw turned in too far, all these are possibilities.


----------

